# McAfee



## Mike (Jul 13, 2018)

Do any of you use this anti virus software?
Is it any good?

My ISP who is also my telephone service have offered this
free to protect my PC and my Mobile Phone, unfortunately
in the back of my mind there was some reason years ago
why I wouldn't use it, but I have forgot why I feel this way
about it.

I would appreciate any and all replies, both pros and cons.

Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2018)

I use it and have been very satisfied. My nephew works for HP  developing software and advised me to get it or Norton.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 13, 2018)

I've used it for years and it have given me good service.


----------



## Mike (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you for your replies Ladies.

Mike.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 14, 2018)

You are welcome, Mike.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 14, 2018)

I've also used McAfee for years and I like it and have no problems with it.  One of the features I like is the WebAdvisor, which, when you are searching the net, it puts a green checkmark beside the safe search results, a question mark by the iffy ones, and a big fat red X beside the known unsafe ones.


----------



## Mike (Jul 15, 2018)

That's good to know Butterfly, I will probably
give it a try.

I wonder why I went off it all those years ago.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2018)

Over the years, I have tried Norton's and McAfee, both with good results.  Then, instead of paying for AV, I tried the free version of Avast...and it was also good, and I stayed with it for several years.  Shortly after I upgraded to W10, a year and a half ago, I decided to give Windows Defender a try, and have had No problems....and I will probably stay with it, for the foreseeable future.  

Virtually All of the major AV programs are good....but like anything else, the real secret to keeping the computer clean is to avoid opening any suspicious E-mails, or going to a questionable web-site....AND making sure you regularly install any and all updates as they are generated.


----------



## Mike (Jul 15, 2018)

I have Windows Defender on my PC along with
Malware bytes, but I am not sure about my
phone which is an android from Samsung.

Mike.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 6, 2018)

I have 3 computer at home & have installed McAfee on all of them.  Before that I got a bad virus & it cost me $ to get rid of it.  Now no more virus & I am a happy camper.


----------



## connect1 (Aug 12, 2018)

I have McAfee on my computer and it's been good. Comes free with AOL.


----------



## Lynk (Sep 3, 2018)

I have used McAfee for the last few years and so far I have had good results with it.


----------



## Mike (Sep 4, 2018)

I put McAfee on to my phone and it started
using lots and lots of power.

Thinking that there was a fault with the phone
I contacted Samsung, they advised me about
starting the phone in Safe mode which stops
all Apps from working, I left it for one hour and
it lost no power at all.

I stopped the McAfee and allis well again.

Mike.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 7, 2018)

If I have McAfee do I need Windows Defender open? They are both firewalls.


----------

